# Tabla posiciones - formula excel 2007



## bpxss (Apr 9, 2011)

Hola, Quiero que en la celda L5 aparezca un 1 si la celda S4 deja de estar "vacia" en decir que si esta vacia no tome como que el valor es cero, y lo mismo cuando las celdas S6 y S8 son llenadas con valores de manera que si las 3 tienen datos la celda L5 tendria un valor de 3. Es para calcular los partidos jugados de un equipo. Lo mismo haria con PG (patidos ganados) PP (partidos perdidos) GF (goles a favor) y GC (goles en contra). 

Espero que este claro, la tabla se encuentra en el siguiente link!

gracias


http://img694.imageshack.us/i/excelv.jpg/


----------



## GersonPineda (Apr 12, 2011)

Hola bpxss
Porque no subes un archivo (skydive por ejemplo) y dentro del archivo se mas explicito, para trabajar en el y buscar una solucion

Saludos desde Honduras


----------



## bpxss (Apr 13, 2011)

puse el archivo en mi perfil publico en hotmail con la pregunta dentro de el.

wma0028@hotmail.com


espero que este bien asi.

saludos


----------



## GersonPineda (Apr 13, 2011)

Debes insertar aqui, el enlace de tu archivo, que se aloja en Skydrive (no tu direccion de correo)

Saludos


----------



## bpxss (Apr 13, 2011)

http://cid-fbe321bcbafb65ef.office.live.com/browse.aspx/.Public


----------



## GersonPineda (Apr 13, 2011)

Estas de suerte!

Te mando un archivo que hace unos 3 años o mas aproximadamente lo elabore para un amigo

1- Hoja "formar jornadas" en la parte superior debes ingresar los nombres de tus equipos (hasta 10), en la columna F y G son para formar las llaves o sea los encuentros entre equipos (esta validado de modo que no podras repetir equipo por jornada y formato condicional por si cometes el error de armar una llave ya existente)
2- Hoja "Resultados" solo debes ingresar los goles
3- Hoja "Posiciones" es automatica
4- Hoja "Busqueda" es para que realices busqueda por jornadas o equipos
5- Hoja "Liguilla" es para un formato de liguilla, quedan los mejores 4 equipos (asi funciona el torneo local en Honduras)

Las hojas estan protegidas sin clave, algunas hojas tienen datos o tablas ocultas auxiliares, solo buscalas

Revisa cada hoja y estudiala bien, espero te sirva

*LIGA HONDURAS*

Saludos desde Honduras


----------



## bpxss (Apr 14, 2011)

Muchas gracias por ayudar!

saludos


----------



## justin.nc (Apr 18, 2011)

Espero que este claro, la tabla se encuentra en el siguiente link!


----------



## cgcamal (Apr 18, 2011)

Hola bpxss,

Nos gusta el Fútbol verdad? 

Favor seguir los pasos mencionados abajo y probar si el resultado es el deseado.

*Paso 1: Definifir rangos*,
1-) Definí un rango que se llame "Equipo_Local" y asocialo con "=Hoja1!$K$10:$K$32"
2-) Definí un rango que se llame "Equipo_Visitante" y asocialo con "=Hoja1!$O$10:$O$32
3-) Definí un rango que se llame "Goles_Local" y asocialo con "=Hoja1!$L$10:$L$32
4-) Definí un rango que se llame "Goles_Visitante" y asocialo con "=Hoja1!$N$10:$N$32"

*Paso 2:* *Introducir fórmulas en "tabla auxiliar"*,
1-) En R5:


```
[COLOR=Navy]=SI(SUMA(CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO(Equipo_Local,$Q5,Goles_Local,">=0",Goles_Visitante,">=0"),CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO(Equipo_Visitante,$Q5,Goles_Local,">=0",Goles_Visitante,">=0"))>0,SUMA(CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO(Equipo_Local,$Q5,Goles_Local,">=0",Goles_Visitante,">=0"),CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO(Equipo_Visitante,$Q5,Goles_Local,">=0",Goles_Visitante,">=0")),"")[/COLOR]
```

2-) En S5:


```
[COLOR=Navy]=SI(CONTAR.BLANCO($R5)=0,SUMA(SUMAPRODUCTO(--(Equipo_Local=$Q5),--(Goles_Local<>FALSO),--(Goles_Visitante<>FALSO),--(Goles_Local>Goles_Visitante)),SUMAPRODUCTO(--(Equipo_Visitante=$Q5),--(Goles_Local<>FALSO),--(Goles_Visitante<>FALSO),--(Goles_Visitante>Goles_Local))),"")[/COLOR]
```

3-) En T5:


```
[COLOR=Navy]=SI(CONTAR.BLANCO($R5)=0,SUMA(SUMAPRODUCTO(--(Equipo_Local=$Q5),--(Goles_Local<>FALSO),--(Goles_Visitante<>FALSO),--(Goles_Local=Goles_Visitante)),SUMAPRODUCTO(--(Equipo_Visitante=$Q5),--(Goles_Local<>FALSO),--(Goles_Visitante<>FALSO),--(Goles_Visitante=Goles_Local))),"")[/COLOR]
```

4-) En U5:


```
[COLOR=Navy]=SI(CONTAR.BLANCO($R5)=0,SUMA(SUMAPRODUCTO(--(Equipo_Local=$Q5),--(Goles_Local<>FALSO),--(Goles_Visitante<>FALSO),--(Goles_Local<goles_visitante)),sumaproducto(--(equipo_visitante=$q5),--(goles_local><>FALSO),--(Goles_Visitante<>FALSO),--(Goles_Visitante<goles_local))),"")></goles_local))),"")></goles_visitante)),sumaproducto(--(equipo_visitante=$q5),--(goles_local>[/COLOR]
```


*Paso 3: El más dificil , arrastrar las fórmulas anteriores hasta la línea del último equipo* 

Probá seguir los pasos mencionados, creo funciona como se queria, sin mostrar cero si no ha habido partido aún.

Si no te funciona o encontrás algo no suficientemente claro en el procedimiento, subiría el archivo "xls" modificado 
que funciona con las fórmulas mencionadas.

Espero ayude,

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## cgcamal (Apr 18, 2011)

En el post anterior olvidé escribir las fórmulas de Goles a Favor, Goles en Contra, Diferencia y Puntos

5-) En V5:

```
=SI(CONTAR.BLANCO($R5)=0,SUMA(SUMAR.SI.CONJUNTO(Goles_Local,Equipo_Local,$Q5,Goles_Local,">=0",Goles_Visitante,">=0"),SUMAR.SI.CONJUNTO(Goles_Visitante,Equipo_Visitante,$Q5,Goles_Local,">=0",Goles_Visitante,">=0")),"")
```
6-) En W5:

```
=SI(CONTAR.BLANCO($R5)=0,SUMA(SUMAR.SI.CONJUNTO(Goles_Visitante,Equipo_Local,$Q5,Goles_Local,">=0",Goles_Visitante,">=0"),SUMAR.SI.CONJUNTO(Goles_Local,Equipo_Visitante,$Q5,Goles_Local,">=0",Goles_Visitante,">=0")),"")
```
Las últimas dos son obvias,
7-) En X5:

```
=SI(CONTAR.BLANCO($R5)=0,$V5-$W5,"")
```
8 -) En Y5:

```
=SI(CONTAR.BLANCO($R5)=0,SUMA($S5*3,$T5*1),"")
```
Saludos cordiales,


----------



## bpxss (Apr 9, 2011)

Hola, Quiero que en la celda L5 aparezca un 1 si la celda S4 deja de estar "vacia" en decir que si esta vacia no tome como que el valor es cero, y lo mismo cuando las celdas S6 y S8 son llenadas con valores de manera que si las 3 tienen datos la celda L5 tendria un valor de 3. Es para calcular los partidos jugados de un equipo. Lo mismo haria con PG (patidos ganados) PP (partidos perdidos) GF (goles a favor) y GC (goles en contra). 

Espero que este claro, la tabla se encuentra en el siguiente link!

gracias


http://img694.imageshack.us/i/excelv.jpg/


----------



## bpxss (Apr 19, 2011)

me dan error las formulas. Creo que tengo que cambiar la coma por punto y coma. Luego te cuento como quedo.


gracias


----------



## bpxss (Apr 19, 2011)

Hola Cesar, la formula en U5 esta incompleta. ya cambie a punto y coma y me acepto las formulas cuando termine con todas te cuento como resulto. 
Igual te mando lo que yo hice a mi manera para que me digas que piensas..
http://cid-fbe321bcbafb65ef.office.live.com/browse.aspx/.Public?uc=1
el archivo se llama tabla.

saludos y gracias


----------



## bpxss (Apr 19, 2011)

Si, Cesar arregle la formula y me sirvio perfecto!!

Gracias, las formulas son complicadas como para saber aplicarlas en otros ejemplos pero la respuesta fue 10 puntos y ahora tengo dos formas distintas de hacer lo mismo.

saludos y gracias por responder. Sos un genio!


----------



## cgcamal (Apr 19, 2011)

bpxss said:


> Igual te mando lo que yo hice a mi manera para que me digas que piensas..el archivo se llama tabla.
> saludos y gracias



Hola bpxss,

Miré el archivo tabla, lo veo bien, tal vez restaría agregarle las condiciones para que si un equipo aún no 
ha jugado, sus datos esten en blanco. 

La situación que hay al hacerlo con condiciones "SI()", es que hay que fijar una parte para cada "Equipo X" 
dependiendo la línea en donde "Equipo X" se encuentre en el área donde se introducen los datos. 
Lo beneficioso de hacerlo con función matricial es que puede abarcar todo un rango de valores y si en el 
futuro quisieras ampliar el número de equipos, sólo 
bastaría con ampliar el tamaño de los rangos. 

También la otra condición que consideré importante, que si sólo hay número (>=  0) en una de las casillas 
de goles, ya sea, sólo en la de Goles de Local, o Goles de Visitante, entonces que eso no se cuente ni 
como partido jugado, ni como dato para ninguna de las otras casillas de la tabla (PP,PE,PG, GF... etc). 
Al meter estas dos condiciones las fórmulas se hacen largas.


			
				bpxss said:
			
		

> Gracias, las formulas son complicadas como para saber aplicarlas en  otros ejemplos...


Como te digo, las fórmulas se vuelven largas y cada vez más complejas de leer y entender en tanto más 
condiciones lleven implícitas.

En realidad estas largas fórmulas que obtuve están compuestas de partes simples de entender y ejecutar 
como la siguiente fórmula matricial:

```
[COLOR=Navy]CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO(Equipo_Local,$Q5,Goles_Local,">=0",Goles_Visitante,">=0")
[COLOR=Green]'Esta función contará si se cumplen las siguientes condiciones:
' 1-) Pareja 1 (rango1,condición2)=(Equipo_Local,$Q5): Si en el rango 
' "Equipo_Local" se encuantra el valor de $Q5 (Equipo 1)
' 2-) Pareja 2 (rango2,"condición2")=(Goles_Local,">=0"): Si en el rango
' "Goles_Local" hay números, o sea de cero en adelante, si está vacío 
'  no lo cuenta.
' 3-) Pareja 3 (rango3,condición3)=(Goles_Visitante,">=0"):Igual que la 
' anterior solo que para rango de Goles_Visitante.[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=Navy][COLOR=Green]
[/COLOR]
[B]*** Si las 3 condiciones se cumplen la función contará, igual si tiene
 muchas más condiciones, sólo contará si todas se cumplen.[/B]
[/COLOR]
```
Como verás funciona con parejas de rangos y condiciones, primero el rango seguido de la condición misma 
como se explica arriba en los comentarios para la función.

Otra función muy útil que funciona con rangos y condiciones es SUMAPRODUCTO

```
SUMAPRODUCTO(--(Equipo_Local=$Q5),--(Goles_Local<>FALSO),--(Goles_Visitante<>FALSO),--(Goles_Local=Goles_Visitante))

[COLOR=Green]'Esta función básicamente dice que sumara si se cumplen todas las siguientes
 condiciones simultáneamente:
' Si en rango "Equipo_Local" está el valor de Q5="Equipo 1" y para cada línea
'donde se encuentre "Equipo 1"  verificará si se cumple la condición siguiente, 
' o sea si en el rango Goles_Local hay algún valor distinto de "vacío" o "Falso". 
' Habiendo cumplido ambas condiciones contará un evento si se cumple la última, 
' en este caso si para cada línea encontrada después de las primeras 2 
' condiciones, se cumple que en el rango "Goles_Visitante"[/COLOR]
```

Espero sea de ayuda.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## bpxss (Apr 20, 2011)

Gracias Cesar!

Seguramente te consultare con dudas futuras!

saludos


----------



## bpxss (Apr 22, 2011)

Hola César! Decidi ampliar la tabla a 20 equipos en un torneo de 19  fechas. Cambie de lugar las fechas para que quedara mas prolijo y  tambien correji los nombres de los rangos de celdas, Goles_Local, etc.  Pero las formulas hora dan error. Podes fijarte dond eesta el error?  Quizas sea que los rangos Goles_Local, etc no estan en un columna  continua sino que en varias columnas? bueno te dejo el link del archivo  (tabla 3)

http://cid-fbe321bcbafb65ef.office.live.com/browse.aspx/.Public?uc=1

y  si yo quisiera ubicar cada fecha en una hoja individual? es decir fecha  1 en hoja 1, fecha 2 en hoja 2. Servirian las mismas formulas?

Mi idea a futuro es poder hacer algo parecido al archivo: Clausura_2011_BOCA en el mismo link de arriba

pero superamis conocimientos!


----------



## cgcamal (Apr 22, 2011)

bpxss said:


> Pero las formulas hora dan error. Podes fijarte dond eesta el error?  Quizas sea que los rangos Goles_Local, etc no estan en un columna  continua sino que en varias columnas?


Hola bpxss,

Es justo por eso, parece que a Excel no le gusta trabajar con un rango que sea de columnas discontinuas, al menos usando las fórmulas matriciales que hemos estado trabajando. La opción sería que colocaras las 22 lineas que contiene cada fecha, una debajo de la otra y redefinieras todos los rangos desde la línea 4 hasta la 417 (así sólo usarías los mismos 4 nombres de rangos):
Equipo_Local-->=posiciones!$AK4:$AK417
Equipo_Visitante-->=posiciones!$AO4:$AO417)
Goles_Local-->=posiciones!$AL4:$AL417
Goles_Visitante-->=posiciones!$AN4:$AN417

Probé así como te digo arriba y funciona bien, sólo que un poco más lento porque las comparaciones que hacen las fórmulas matriciales deben hacerlas en un rango más grande.


bpxss said:


> y  si yo quisiera ubicar cada fecha en una hoja individual? es decir  fecha  1 en hoja 1, fecha 2 en hoja 2. Servirian las mismas formulas?


Claro que podés y ganarías velocidad en el cálculo de las fórmulas matriciales. Lo único es que tendrías tu hoja de resultado más 19 hojas distintas por cada fecha y tendrías que definir 19*4=76 rangos (4 por cada hoja). ej. para rango Equipo_Local fecha 1, 2 y 3:
Equipo_Local_F1-->=Fecha 1!$A1:$A22
Equipo_Local_F2-->=Fecha 2!$A1:$A22
Equipo_Local_F3-->=Fecha 3!$A1:$A22
Probá esas opciones y vemos cómo vamos lográndolo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## bpxss (Apr 22, 2011)

gracias César, voy a probar!!


----------



## bpxss (Apr 22, 2011)

Hola César! Ubique cada fecha en una hoja distinta y renombre los rangos 76 en total pude escribir las formulas de PJ para cada fecha pero no las pude unir en una sola. te mando el archivo.

http://cid-fbe321bcbafb65ef.office.live.com/browse.aspx/.Public?uc=1

de todas maneras , me estoy abusando de tu paciencia. Ya me has ayudado mucho.

saludos


----------



## cgcamal (Apr 23, 2011)

Hola bpxss. 

Creo que usar exactamente las formulas de la misma manera definiendo todos esos rangos no es posible ni práctico porque sería muy largo. Tendríamos que concatenar los rangos discontinuos de un mismo concepto como goles por ej. Se puede hacer con una función matricial que más o menos va así: 
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
INDIRECTO({"Goles_Local";"Goles_Visitante"})
```
 sólo que actualmente estoy fuera sin acceso a probar en excel. Tal vez más o mañana por la noche ya tendría acceso para ver como resolvemos eso.  

mientras... 

Saludos


----------



## bpxss (Apr 9, 2011)

Hola, Quiero que en la celda L5 aparezca un 1 si la celda S4 deja de estar "vacia" en decir que si esta vacia no tome como que el valor es cero, y lo mismo cuando las celdas S6 y S8 son llenadas con valores de manera que si las 3 tienen datos la celda L5 tendria un valor de 3. Es para calcular los partidos jugados de un equipo. Lo mismo haria con PG (patidos ganados) PP (partidos perdidos) GF (goles a favor) y GC (goles en contra). 

Espero que este claro, la tabla se encuentra en el siguiente link!

gracias


http://img694.imageshack.us/i/excelv.jpg/


----------



## cgcamal (Apr 25, 2011)

De nuevo por aquí,

En lugar de concatenar rangos como mencionaba arriba, decidí que podría ser mejor dejar los mismos 4 rangos del inicio 
y crear una hoja donde todas las fechas estén en las mismas columnas como podrás ver en el archivo adjunto aquí tabla_3_2.xlsx.

Esta hoja llamada "Fechas", está vinculada a las 19 hojas de "fechas x" individuales que creaste antes, así que no se 
modifica lo que deseas, sólo se usa como soporte y para evitar crear tanto rango que al final complica demasiado las cosas.

Favor probalo así como va, creo que ya va quedando.

Saldudos.


----------

